# ROONEY!!



## ArtDecade (Jan 27, 2010)

G'night, City! Tevez, you poked the Devil and got burned!


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 27, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 27, 2010)

* Even if you're the richest club in the whole fucked up universe,you're NOTHING without a GODDAMN TROPHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The numbers on the top tier of Stretford End will forever be there to remind you of this EVERLASTING FAILURE!!!!!!!!! SIEG UNITED!!!!!! Hail the Republic of Manchunia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

....And Carlito....Sorry there's just no room for TRAITORS like yourself!!!You will be hated,booed till the day you die,even if Pat begs us on your behalf!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 2, 2010)

This is how it feels to be city
This is how it feels to be small
This is how it feels when your team wins nothing at all
Nothing at all, Nothing at all


----------

